# My cat has fleas, depression - other problems



## woefulsummoning (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm sure my cat Zeke has fleas because I saw them crawing on him. I'm buying him a flea collar, spray, and some home remedies to ensure the fleas are DESTROYED. I'm wondering if anyone has any other advice to destroy the fleas? Lately he has been making "belching" kind of noises and gestures but nothing has been comming out. I know that's a common thing for hairballs but it doesn't seem like that at all, and he actually did puke once. He's been so depressed lately - won't even go after tuna, been laying around and hiding which isn't like him at all. I'd love to take him to a vet but could never afford it. The depression has been for the past 2 days along with the "belching" stuff. The fleas he got about a week ago because I've been letting in this stray cat to save from the cold. So if anyone knows anything about this please let me know thanks. Pardon if i'm not making much sense, I'm sleepy and had to ask this before i went to bed!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

It sounds like your cat really needs to see a vet. The belching is probably nausea or acid reflux. The not eating is particuarly worrying as cats can develop a life threatening liver condition if they stop eating for several days. The depression and hiding are classic signs that your kitty just doesn't feel well. In the morning, get out your phonebook and call the local vets offices, get quotes and ask about payment plans. Then hit up all your friends and family if you still need more cash. Its very important your kitty sees a vet. 

Oh and about the fleas, please do not use Over the counter flea treatments like the kind you can buy at walmart on your cat. I am an animal ER technician and we see toxicity from those treatments (like Hartz or Sargents) all the time. Your best bet is a spot on flea treatment from the vet like advantage, then treat your house, carpets and anywhere he stays for fleas and you should be all set.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Over the counter flea products are bad news. See this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=45822

Fleas can carry and cause diseases that can be deadly to cats such as hemobartonella. Your cat really needs to see a vet.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi there - welcome to the Cat Forum...

Am I reading this right - that a new cat is in the house, too? Your kitty is likely stressed out if you are allowing a strange cat to encroach on his territory. It is a huge issue for cats. Stress will lower his immune system immediately - so you will see fleas, other health issues, depression, hiding, all kinds of problems. 

Everyone's right - Zeke needs some help. I wouldn't continue allowing the outdoor kitty in, unless you are committed to adopting a new cat. They both should go to the vet...Separate them, for sure, until you get a handle on proper cat introductions and how to help Zeke deal with sharing his territory, improve Zeke's diet by switching to canned food if he's been on kibble, regular tuna meant for people doesn't contain enough nutrients (such as taurine) to keep Zeke healthy long term...

There's a ton of info here in Health & Nutrition, also Cat Chat has tons on introducing new cats into an existing household, how to deal with ferals, etc. Lots of luck, and keep us posed on Zeke. Poor kitty... 

Fran


----------



## woefulsummoning (Feb 19, 2009)

The outdoor cat isn't allowed in anymore. Zeke today has been running around and being himself so maybe it wasn't a major issue, though he still does that belching thing now and then. If it comes back or whatever I'll definitely try seeing a vet for him. I'll try and avoid over the counter flea killing products as well. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's a list of organizations that will help pay vet costs. I hope this helps:

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198


----------

